# Suche Trainingspartner/-in



## Sportfreundtk (6. Januar 2013)

Servus,

ich bin der Konrad 24 Jahre jung und seit Jahren begeisterter CC-Fahrer im Hobbybereich als auch früher aktiv im Wettkampf.
Diese Saison will ich hier in Bielefeld und Umgebung wieder an das alte Leistungniveau anknüpfen. Dazu bin ich auf der Suche nach einen passenden Trainingspartner oder auch nach einer Trainingspartnerin mit ergeizigen Zielen im Sport, sowie auch dem dazu gehörigen Spaß an der Arbeit. 
Das Training soll sich durch unterschiedliche vielfältigen Einheiten zusammen stellen. Von fluffigen Grundlagen mit dem Rad als auch zu Fuß bis hin zu Entwicklungsbereichfahrten, natürlich sollte die Fahrtechnik dabei auch immer wieder mit kleinen spaßigen Einheiten nicht zu knapp kommen.

Also, wenn sich jemand angesprochen fühlt und Interesse hat, dann gerne einfach unter [email protected] oder auch hier im Forum melden. 

Gruß und bis Bald
Konrad


----------

